# Ms.Muffet is in labor WOOHOO!!!!!!!!! Wish us luck!!!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

OK... so I'm starting a little early but these are my girls due to kid in December....I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited.

How many do you think each will be having? Haven't done the sniff test yet.. will do it tomorrow and then again in December.... hoping for a 50/50 boy girl ratio.... would be great if Miss Muffet has 2 or 3 buck kids! I want girls from Socks and Poppy and bucklings from Patches.  hmmmm if only it would work out the way I'd like! LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Miss Muffet and Poppy kidding countdown!*

patches is gonna have 16


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Miss Muffet and Poppy kidding countdown!*

LOL.... no she's just built like that.  She usually has triplets or twins. Poppy I think is having triplets, Miss Muffet twins???? and Socks, I'd be surprised if she doesn't have quads as usual. I'm hoping for some flashy kids.

Here are the boys they were bred too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Miss Muffet and Poppy kidding countdown!*



> patches is gonna have 16


 wow... :shocked: yep 16...LOL :laugh:

Nice goats you have there...... :thumb: 
Your girls are so big bodied... it is so hard to say.... could be twins....trips....quads.... I really don't have a guess.... :wink: :scratch: :greengrin:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Miss Muffet and Poppy kidding countdown!*

Hey, they are built like me.....short and squat...lol..... very pretty goats. I hope you get what you want.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Miss Muffet and Poppy kidding countdown!*



SDK said:


> patches is gonna have 16


LOL.... that was my first thought as well!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Miss Muffet and Poppy kidding countdown!*

I hope those purty girls fill your order! Definately gonna see MULTIPLES!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Miss Muffet and Poppy kidding countdown!*



myfainters said:


> OK... so I'm starting a little early but these are my girls due to kid in December....I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited.
> 
> How many do you think each will be having? Haven't done the sniff test yet.. will do it tomorrow and then again in December.... hoping for a 50/50 boy girl ratio.... would be great if Miss Muffet has 2 or 3 buck kids! I want girls from Socks and Poppy and bucklings from Patches.  hmmmm if only it would work out the way I'd like! LOL


Off topic: Your Miss Muffet almost looks like a clone of my Brigitte!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Miss Muffet and Poppy kidding countdown!*

looking good Jess


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Miss Muffet and Poppy kidding countdown!*

...I want a fainter. With long purty hair..

Someone stop me please.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*

Well did the sniff test on Poppy and Socks... Poppy stinks like a buck and Socks doesn't smell like anything but wet goat.  Normally the sniff test doesn't work for me until the last 2 weeks before delivery but we shall see. :chin: I tried to do the sniff test on Patches but I got side tracked snuggling and feeling the wide load for babies. LOL


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*

:chin: Could you please tell me what the "sniff test" is?? I'm hoping it doesn't involve the "pooch"! LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*



Farmgirl675 said:


> :chin: Could you please tell me what the "sniff test" is?? I'm hoping it doesn't involve the "pooch"! LOL


 :slapfloor: No, it doesn't involve the pooch  Actually it involves the doe's poll and if she has a bucky smelling head you can expect her to have little boys, if she just smells goaty, you'll likely see little girls. It worked well for me last Spring...2 of my does were very bucky smelling and 1 had a single buckling the other had 1 buckling and 1 doe, Angel smelled like she usually does and had 2 girls.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*

Thanks Liz!

Myfainters.....your girls are beautiful!


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*

Thanks Liz!

Myfainters.....your girls are beautiful!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*

December is fast approaching ...


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*

I know I can't wait!!!!!!  I've already bought some new outfits for the babies.... again.... LOL Sheesh I'm such a freak! :laugh:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*

HOLY SMOKES!!!!! Patches is HUGE!!!!!!! yeah I say 16 also!!! :ROFL: 
Yes your girls are gorgeous!!! My partner in crime just got started with the fainters(I do the nigi's) We have stalked your site a couple of times :wink: We have a couple of doelings from Allison (Kalebek), a doeling, and a buckling fron Ahart Acres, and recently aquired a very hansome guy named Nabisco(from Ahart). Our Ahart doeling is out of Remington :drool: 
Anyhow it's nice to meet other people that raise the fainters! Oh and we are on the waiting list for a triple T doeling! :wahoo: Oh it's a good thing our hubby's don't know!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*

Your moon spotted buck looks identical to my moonspotted doe, Finesse! Looking good and hope to have lots of babies for you - that way you won't notice when I STEAL one!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Miss Muffet and Poppy kidding countdown!*



SDK said:


> patches is gonna have 16


I would agree!! I thought my Magic was huge when she had triplets but patches makes her look skinny!!! LOL :ROFL:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*



> :chin: Could you please tell me what the "sniff test" is?? I'm hoping it doesn't involve the "pooch"! LOL





> :slapfloor: No, it doesn't involve the pooch  Actually it involves the doe's poll and if she has a bucky smelling head you can expect her to have little boys, if she just smells goaty, you'll likely see little girls. It worked well for me last Spring...2 of my does were very bucky smelling and 1 had a single buckling the other had 1 buckling and 1 doe, Angel smelled like she usually does and had 2 girls.


When do you do the sniff test?

Best wishes for the babies, myfainters! 

Edit - I missed that myfainters said the last 2 weeks is when it works. So I guess I have my answer.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*



mommaB said:


> HOLY SMOKES!!!!! Patches is HUGE!!!!!!! yeah I say 16 also!!! :ROFL:
> Yes your girls are gorgeous!!! My partner in crime just got started with the fainters(I do the nigi's) We have stalked your site a couple of times :wink: We have a couple of doelings from Allison (Kalebek), a doeling, and a buckling fron Ahart Acres, and recently aquired a very hansome guy named Nabisco(from Ahart). Our Ahart doeling is out of Remington :drool:
> Anyhow it's nice to meet other people that raise the fainters! Oh and we are on the waiting list for a triple T doeling! :wahoo: Oh it's a good thing our hubby's don't know!


How fun.... yes, these goats are sooooo addicting aren't they? Sounds like you need some good outcross back east lineage.... onder: hmmmm I wonder who might have that????? ME!!!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:

Do you show at all? I have had soooooo much fun showing it really adds to the addiction though. :help: 

I hear you on the hubby not knowing issue.... I'm buying a new buck from TN for my Christmas present to myself and he would kill me if he knew! :ROFL:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*



kelebek said:


> Your moon spotted buck looks identical to my moonspotted doe, Finesse! Looking good and hope to have lots of babies for you - that way you won't notice when I STEAL one!


LOL Well, Finesse is Ryder's half sister I believe so they should look similar!  I sold him so I'm hoping to keep a kid or 2 from him this season.... ray: for girls! His doeling from last season out of Patches has been doeing very well in the show ring.... Patches usually produces some of my best kids though so I'm not really surprised. I was just so excited that she finally gave me a polled, blue eyed doe. LOL Oh and she is starting to get moonspots on her shoulder and neck.... talk about taking awhile to show up, she was a March kid!

We will be having about 40 kids between December-April so I probably would be glad to have you steal one. LMBO! I will have kids coming out of every corner! My kiddos (2 legged) will be very busy socializing babies that's for sure. I'm sure her school will be thrilled though because there will be so many babies for show and tell.  If you want to add more meat to your myos let me know... we are expecting some THICK kids out of our buck Gage.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Miss Muffet and Poppy kidding countdown!*



Mon Reve Farm said:


> SDK said:
> 
> 
> > patches is gonna have 16
> ...


 :ROFL: I think Patches makes everyone look skinny!   She is a spoiled one........ :doh:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*



myfainters said:


> hmmmm I wonder who might have that????? ME!!!!!


I LOVE your doe Isis!!! I'm tryin to talk sunshine into a kid from her possibly?? We'll see? We have some fencing to do before we can add anything else!!!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*



mommaB said:


> myfainters said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmm I wonder who might have that????? ME!!!!!
> ...


Thank you! Her doeling that I retained this year won first place in her class out of I believe 9 other doelings.... so Isis produces well.  Oh and her wether kid won Grand Champion wether... he has first point.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*

Poppy: 3
Miss Muffet: 2
Patches: 5
Socks 3

Totally guesses!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*



Lexibot said:


> Poppy: 3
> Miss Muffet: 2
> Patches: 5
> Socks 3
> ...


We shall see......  Don't know how I'm going to make it another 2 months waiting for these kids to come! :hair:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*

oh BTW yes we have gone to one show. We went to the first ever Oregon fainting goat show in Scio. And YES it was a BLAST!!! So did you got to the Vally Of the Sun show?
Do you ever come this way? like to go to the Idaho show?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*



mommaB said:


> oh BTW yes we have gone to one show. We went to the first ever Oregon fainting goat show in Scio. And YES it was a BLAST!!! So did you got to the Vally Of the Sun show?
> Do you ever come this way? like to go to the Idaho show?


Yep... we went to the Idaho show last year.... we kicked butt LOL My doe Bree won Grand Champion doe and Best in Show..... Triton won Grand Champion buck.... it was a lot of fun! Don't know if we will be going next year or not... we may go to the Utah show instead since they are talking about holding the Nationals there. Or maybe we will do both????

We also go to the Valley of the Sun show every year.... this year Bree won Grand Champion doe; Gage won Champion Jr. buck; Tonka won Reserve Champion Jr. buck and we got lots of 1st and 2nd place ribbons.  The quote of the day was "Thank goodness Bree finished her Championship so we don't have to compete against her anymore!" LOL

Needless to say we are addicts of the shows!!! We didn't go to Oregon because it was my hubbys 40th birthday and he would have been so upset if I made him take me to a show for his B-Day! LOL :laugh:

Hopefully we will see you at a show one of these days!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patches, Muffet and Poppy kid countdown! (sniff t*

Shows are much fun to goto, I don't think I could ever show one myself, but I like watching them.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy 6 more wks! (pics pg 3)*

Ok, I'm starting to think Patches has quads for sure this year! She has been on a bit of a diet with exercise and this is how big she is NOW!!! :shocked: :scratch: Due in a little over 6 weeks! I also added a picture of her (her coat is very fluffy) last year 6 weeks before she had her triplets. What do you think???? Trips again or quads this time???


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy 6 more wks! (pics pg 3)*

ohhh poor baby - lets just hope that she is stretched!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy 6 more wks! (pics pg 3)*

I still say 16!!! No J/K I think she will have 5, and that is a serious guess!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy 6 more wks! (pics pg 3)*



mommaB said:


> I still say 16!!! No J/K I think she will have 5, and that is a serious guess!!!


Oh gosh I REALLY hope not! Otherwise I'm going to be selling a bottle baby half price at 3 days old! LOL I soooooo don't do bottle babies! :GAAH:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy 6 more wks! (pics pg 3)*

yowza!! I'm voting 4 minimum for Patches!! Wow--and still 6 weeks to go!!!


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy 6 more wks! (pics pg 3)*

I'm glad it's her and not me!! Poor girl. Good luck.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy 6 more wks! (pics pg 3)*

There have to be quads in there!!! That's my serious guess... I'm praying the delivery is uneventful ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy 6 more wks! (pics pg 3)*

Wow....how does she get around? seriously LOL Poor girl and she has 6 weeks go to? no way! 
I am going to guess no less than 4!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy 6 more wks! (pics pg 3)*

Wow...that is one pregnant goat! :shocked:

Has she had quads before? Because I would suspect them...at least. Poor thing...she needs a goat spa!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy 6 more wks! (pics pg 3)*

i think i guessed wrong... there has to be at least 20 in there.. don't worry, i'll take 5


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy 6 more wks! (pics pg 3)*

holy moly.... :shocked: that is big..... :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy 6 more wks! (pics pg 3)*



> i think i guessed wrong... there has to be at least 20 in there.. don't worry, i'll take 5


 :ROFL: I'll take 5 too! that leaves ya with only 10!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy 6 more wks! (pics pg 3)*

i say 4


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy 6 more wks! (pics pg 3)*

LOL!!!! 20...LOL!!! well ya never know!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy 6 more wks! (pics pg 3)*



mommaB said:


> > i think i guessed wrong... there has to be at least 20 in there.. don't worry, i'll take 5
> 
> 
> :ROFL: I'll take 5 too! that leaves ya with only 10!


EEEEKKKKKKK :GAAH: :help: 10 bottle babies... I would just cry!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy 6 more wks! (pics pg 3)*

nah that would only leave you with 6 lol i'm sureyou can pawn them off


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy countdown:28 days!!*

28 days left Sniff test:

Poppy: a bit bucky....so maybe 2 buck, 1 doe???
Patches: Strong goaty smell: maybe 1 buck 2-3 does? 
Socks: Slightly bucky: 1-2 bucks and 1-2 does???

Miss muffet is due a week after the others so still no sniff test.

How many:

Poppy: Still thinking triplets?
Patches: Quads???
Socks: triplets...maybe her usual quads but she looks smaller than usual.
Miss Muffet: twins?

Ahhhhhhh soooooooooooooooooooo excited I can't wait!!!! :stars: :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy countdown:28 days!!*



> EEEEKKKKKKK :GAAH: :help: 10 bottle babies... I would just cry!!!! :ROFL:


 :ROFL: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy countdown:28 days!!*

I can't wait to hear of iminent deliveries! I may be wacked but I like the :hair: of those hours before kids arrive :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON!!!!*

Well, Socks may be due sooner than I thought.... I checked my calendar and she can kid any day now depending on when Ryder bred her! ( I pen bred Socks, Patches and Isis this year...so there is a 2 week window)

Anyways.....Socks udder is filling and her ligs are definitely getting LOOSE!!! I'm hoping for babies within the next 6-7 days! :clap: :leap: I can't WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON!!!!*

OH geez! Her belly almost drags the ground! I'm calling trips for sure!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON!!!!*

Patches is going to deliver 2 beach balls! I cant tell if they will be male or female.... You will probably smell the ocean on that one.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON!!!!*

AWWWW SHES PRETTY!!!! and FAT!!!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON!!!!*

Socks has had quads every year.... she is a great momma and cares for them all with ease and no assistance.  I was thinking trips this year since she was looking thinner than normal....but that belly grew in overnight this week so I'm once again thinking quads. :laugh:

Socks and Patches were our first goats....we just love them sooooooooooo much.  

Poppy is Socks's daughter from her first breeding. :lovey:

Oh and DebMc's Angel and Mitsy are 2 of Sock's doelings from last year. :drool: She definitely produces beautifil kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON!!!!*

Won't be much longer ...can't wait to see them.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON!!!!*

WOW.....I really hope she has no more than 4 in there!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON!!!!*

Whoa! Not to be rude but your girls are HUGE.LOL I hope you have a successful delivery. Can't wait to see all 50 babies !HAHA


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON!!!!*

I have two that are at least that big right now and they are not due until February.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON!!!!*

:leap: :leap: Oh goody,, "" Girls soon "",,,, :leap: :stars: :balloons: can't wait to see new baby's..................... and they are NOT FAT,, just fluffy,, :laugh:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON!!!!*

Thanks you guys.  Her ligs are almost completely gone today and her sides look sunken in ... her udder is almost there.... not super tight yet but kidding is definitely CLOSE!!!! :hair: :GAAH: I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :help:

SOCKS BABIES SOOOO SOOOOOONNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm hoping for :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:

PLEASE let some be POLLED.... I'm doing my own disbudding this year....so I'm REALLY hoping for a lot of polled kids!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :help:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON!!!!*



> PLEASE let some be POLLED


 ray: :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON!!!!*

:hair: :hair: :hair: :GAAH: STILL waiting.....won't be babies today. :sigh: :help: :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON!!!!*

How frustrating..... :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Socks, Patch, Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON!!!!*

We're all waiting!!! Push Socks! 
and please please please get that camera ready!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Socks, Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON! Patch kidded!*

Patches had triplet bucklings today.... pics and info on the new arrivals forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Socks, Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON! Patch kidded!*



> Patches had triplet bucklings today.... pics and info on the new arrivals forum


 I seen them ...so adorable.....  :thumb:

But waiting for the others.... is torture though...I know the feeling...... :hair: :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Ms.Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON! Socks kidded!*

Socks had triplet bucklings today! Pictures in the birth announcements section


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ms.Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON! Socks kidded!*

Awww Congrats! Heading over there now to see them!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ms.Muffet & Poppy countdown: DUE SOON! Socks kidded!*

Whats with all your bucks or is that what you wanted?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Miss Muffet is finally in labor!!!! She is on Day 150 as of midnight...she usually delivers on day 144 so this has been real torture for me!!! 
It's pouring rain, cold and everything is flooded. I guess she had to wait until the weather was just right! LOL 
Wish us luck for an easy delivery and healthy kids! Guess I won't be getting any sleep tonight! :coffee2:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oooh, I may stay up just to wait and see what happens. The new Robot Chicken Star Wars is premiering right now, and they are having a marathon of the old ones so I'll probably stay up all night watching those anyways. I am SUCH a dork. It is wonderful that there are people having kids right now, it makes it easier for all of us with kids due in spring to wait. Lol.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Go Ms. Muffet, go! Hoping all is going well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anytime yet? :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Miss Muffet had her kids at 3:30 AM. She had a HUGE buckling..he tore her open pretty bad, but she seems to be doing well in spite of it. She had a doeling at 4 AM. They are healthy and doing well.  I am however pretty surprised by their color.... Miss muffet has always given me tri colored kids... Triton (the buck in my avatar) has always thrown flashy chocolates or buckskins, but these kids are black and white.... the buck doesn't have ANY white at all????? Genetics can be funny sometimes. LOL 

Pics will be in the birth announcements section.


----------



## Tammy Tarrant (Dec 20, 2011)

OMG Patches is so big... I thought some of my girls were giant but none of then come anywhere near patches... good luck with all the births ...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

> OMG Patches is so big... I thought some of my girls were giant but none of then come anywhere near patches... good luck with all the births ...


OMG!!!!! :shocked: :shocked: She is HUGE!!!!! I thought that our Doe, Cherry Blossom was big........up to now!!!! 

I'm guessing....hmmm, lets see......... :idea: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack:.....AT LEAST!!!!! WOW!!!!

TheGoatGirl


----------

